# ARM/x86 Crosscompile mit IceCream

## strangerthandreams

Ich habe endlich einen RaspberryPI ergattern können. Als CPU werkelt dort ein ARMv6; ist also potentiell mit einem Gentoo lauffähig.

Gentoo habe ich dort relativ schnell zum Laufen gebracht, allerdings dauert das Kompilieren natürlich eine halbe Ewigkeit, weil die CPU nur einen Kern hat und der auch nur mit 700 MHz läuft. Da drängt sich förmlich die Möglichkeit des verteilten Kompilierens auf. Dazu braucht man eine Cross-Compiler-Toolchain, die ich mit Crossdev auch schon erstellt habe auf dem x86-System.

IceCream läuft ebenfalls auf beiden Systemen mit der selben Versionsnummer. Nur jetzt bin ich irgendwie zu doof IceCream zu sagen, dass er den Crosscompiler zu nutzen hat, wenn ich ein Paket emergen möchte.

Was ich brauche, wäre eine verständliche Anleitung wie man IceCream für so einen Einsatz einrichtet. In manchen Anleitungen, aber auch nicht in allen habe ich gelesen, dass man von der Toolchain ein Tarball erstellen soll und ja was dann eigentlich? Irgendwohin kopieren? Es überfordert mich ein bisschen ehrlich gesagt.

Was ich bereits habe:

 IceCream auf beiden Systemen in der selben Version

 auf dem Rechenknecht (x86) eine ARM-Toolchain

 der IceCream-Scheduler läuft ebenfalls auf und nur auf der x86-Maschine

 der Deamon würd auf beiden Systemen beim Booten gestartet

Was mir noch fehlt:

 Links auf den Crosscompiler anlegen??? Was, wann, wo und wie?

 den Crosscompiler einrichten oder so...

 das ganze für Emerge ans Laufen bringen

Grüße und Danke, falls jemand die Muße hat mir unter die Arme zu greifen.

----------

## disi

Ich hatte das vor einiger Zeit mal laufen...

Du musst emerge sagen den icecc Compiler zu nehmen in der make.conf:

```
PREROOTPATH="/usr/lib/icecc/bin:$PREROOTPATH" 
```

Die toolchain kannst du auf der ARM-Maschine erstellen und dann rueberkopieren

```
# icecream-create-env arm-unknown-linux-gnu
```

Ausserdem noch eine Systemvariable und sagst ihm wo die toolchain ist, die kannst du irgendwo hinpacken, z.B. in /etc/env.d/99Icecream

```
ICECC_VERSION="/var/icecc/arm-unknown-linux-gnu.tar.gz"
```

http://dev.gentoo.org/~rane/icecream.xml

----------

